# Befahrung des kompletten Wiedwanderweges  **Tourenbericht**



## Ede (23. August 2006)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich dieses Projekt schon seit Jahren verschobe habe, haben wir die Tour am letzten Samstag durchgeführt. Vorneweg - wir haben die komplette Befahrung nicht geschafft....

Mitfahrer:

- Holzlahrer aus Bonn (Holzlahr)
- Mario aus Altenkirchen
- und ich








Wir sind nach einer halben Weltreise mit dem Zug (Abfahrt 6:18 Uhr) pünktlich in Hachenburg gestartet (09:03 Uhr Ankunft). Mit der Ausschilderung hatten wir anfangs Probleme, sind aber trotzdem an der Alpenröder Hütte angekommen (513m über NN). Der Wiedwanderweg ist erst ab der Quelle in Linden ausgeschildert!

Die Tour führte Anfangs über die Westerwaldhöhen und war fahrtechnisch leicht. Ab ca. Altenkirchen/Oberlahr war dann das eine oder andere technische Schmankerl dabei. Ab Rossbach wurde er technisch immer kniffeliger und es wurden vermehrt (bereits nicht mehr vorhandene) Körner abgerufen 

Zum Schluss hat die Motivation, das Wetter und die Tageshelligkeit nicht mehr mitgespielt und wir haben bei Hausen abgebrochen und sind auf Radweg/Straße nach Neuwied gefahren. Reine Fahrzeit: 7:48min, 117km, 1100 Hm.

Landschaftlich ist der Wiedwanderweg ein Traum! 

Bilder von der Tour findest ihr in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## chris_f (23. August 2006)

Das ist ja von hier nicht weit. Wie beurteilst Du die Strecke insgesamt bezüglich Anspruch an Fahrpraxis und Fitness?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ede (24. August 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja von hier nicht weit. Wie beurteilst Du die Strecke insgesamt bezüglich Anspruch an Fahrpraxis und Fitness?



Morgen!

der obere Teil ist, wie schon geschrieben, fahrttechnisch einfach. Oft wird der Weg über Forstweg oder Wiesenpfad geführt mit tollen Fernblicken. Anstiege sind sanft und eher lang (z.B. zur Alpenröder Hütte).






Im mittleren und unteren Teil des Wanderweges ändert sich das deutlich. Kurze, kernige, teilweise brutale Anstiege werden immer häufiger. Hinter Neustadt/Wied ist auch ein heftiger Anstieg (Richtung St. Katharinen) auf Teer dabei. Die Höhenmeter werden allerdings sinnlos über Forstautobahn wieder vernichtet  

Ab ca. Rossbach hoher Singletrail (-track) -anteil. Bissige Höhenmeter, die man gerne in Kauf nimmt  Leider haben wir im unteren Teil nicht mehr so viele Bilder gemacht...


----------



## Holzlarer (24. August 2006)

...oder auf der suche nach dem "W".  die befahrung des kompletten wiedwanderweg kann man nur empfehlen. landschaftlich wirklich sehr abwechslungsreich. fahrtechnisch nur im unteren teil ein zwei schwierige stellen, konditionell sinds halt (lt. meinem tacho) 125KM auf teils unbefestigen wegen mit mehreren giftigen rampen. vorteil, ab schloss altenwied kann man die strecke selbst gestalten und wem die kondition ausgeht kann, über sehr schöne radwege(teile des wiedwanderwegs gehen auch über diese) und kurze passagen über die strasse nach neuwied rollen. als tipp würde ich bei schloss altenwied( unterhalb der a3-brücke) nicht die strasse nach hoch dem wiedwanderweg folgen, sondern unten im tal auf der wiedtalstrasse bleiben bleiben, nach ca. 2 km sieht man rechts eine holzbrücke, über diese drüber und dann von dort aus wieder auf den wiedwanderweg(hier ist ne karte schon besser). so spart man sich 2 unnötige steile aufstiege, die nichts zu bieten haben. dies ist auch der einzige teil des weges der nicht so schön und auch unklar von der beschilderung ist. wir haben uns dort jedenfalls verfranzt und unnötig körner und zeit gelassen, die uns unten gefehlt hat.
aber wirklich ne tolle tour mit bleibenden eindrücken, genau die richtige mischung zwischen tollen trails(almersbach, grenzbach, rossbach, dreifelder weiher: absolute highlights), forstwegen mit tollen aussichten und asphalt-passagen zum erholen.

viel spass beim nachfahren; 

@ede: also abgebrochen hört sich ja hart an, im unteren teil haben wir lediglich 2 passagen á 2km ausgelassen, dafür haben wir im elsafftal 2 zusätzliche rampen erklommen. also sagen wir mal komplett mit einer klein bischen anderen streckenführung


----------



## Burli (24. August 2006)

hi,

schöne idee   werde ich bestimmt mal nach machen.

gruß burli


----------



## crossbow (6. November 2006)

Hi!
Mal ne dumme Frage:
Woran erkenne ich die Schilder des Wiedwanderweges?

DANKE


----------



## deanbiker (7. November 2006)

hallo zusammen,

wäre auch für mich mal eine schöne Tour. 
Frage: gibt es über den Wiedwanderweg eine vernünftige Landkarte, die ich auch mit dem Bike nutzen kann?

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Ede (13. November 2006)

crossbow schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal ne dumme Frage:
> Woran erkenne ich die Schilder des Wiedwanderweges?
> 
> DANKE



Hallo,

sorry, war länger nicht im Forum. Schilder: weißes "W" auf schwarzem Grund.


----------



## Ede (13. November 2006)

deanbiker schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wäre auch für mich mal eine schöne Tour.
> Frage: gibt es über den Wiedwanderweg eine vernünftige Landkarte, die ich auch mit dem Bike nutzen kann?
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

das kommt auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. 
Ich benutze gerne den Maßstab 1:25.000 --> dann benötigst Du 3 Karten.

Es gibt auch eine 1:50.000 Karte (Ferienland Westerwald, Balt 1 (West) - Hachenburg, Selters, Westerwälder Seenplatte, 1:50.000, LVA Rheinland-Pfalz, ISBN 3-89637-253-x). Über diese kann ich allerdings nichts sagen. Schau doch bitte mal selbst im Buchhandel und gib' kurz feedback. Danke!


----------



## deanbiker (14. November 2006)

Hallo Ede,

hab mir die Karte angesehen, geht leider nur bis Roßbach.

Hab mal versucht, ein Overlay für die TOP 50 Karten Rheinlandpfalz zu besorgen. kannst Du runterladen auf 
http://www.lvermgeo.rlp.de/freizeit/wandern/wiedwanderweg.html
funzt leider mit meinem Programm nicht, da ich noch eine der ersten Versionen  habe, in der die  Höhendaten usw. nicht angezeigt werden.

Hiermit müßte es ab bei einer neuen Softwareversion möglich sein, die Karte 
komplett auszudrucken. 

Solltest Du zufällig (oder sonstwer technisch Begabter) das schaffen, würde ich mich über eine Kopie freuen.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------

